# Handling the babes



## beas.rats (Aug 19, 2016)

Once the mom is comfortable leaving her young, you should scoop up the babies, just for a couple minutes at first, to get them used to touch scent and voice. If the mother seems distressed, immediately return them, but you need to handle them so they get acclimated. Just keep all the babies together so they stay warm, and return them at a limit of 20 minutes. If there is a clear runt in the pack, leave it and one other baby with the mother so the babies get warmth from each other if the mom leaves and the runt gets attention.


----------

